# Jobs for BHM's



## baron20 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello all! 

I just thought I wouls ask all the BHm's out there what kind of job they do, and how they like it. I have been having trouble finding a job myself and I'm sure its partly due to my wieght. I love being my size but I feel its holding me back. Oh and of course if anyone knows of any jobs in the Red Deer, Alberta area please let me know. Thanks for you response.

Depressed and feeling useless, 
Baron20


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 3, 2006)

baron20 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just thought I wouls ask all the BHm's out there what kind of job they do, and how they like it. I have been having trouble finding a job myself and I'm sure its partly due to my wieght. I love being my size but I feel its holding me back. Oh and of course if anyone knows of any jobs in the Red Deer, Alberta area please let me know. Thanks for you response.
> 
> ...



No reason to feel useless; most people are having trouble jobhunting right now. (Being depressed, however, comes naturally to the unemployed.)

I don't promise miracles, but I'll do what I can. What jobs are you qualified for?


----------



## baron20 (Aug 4, 2006)

Well I have had training in level 2 mag particle testing, I can weld though I have had no offical training. I am great with customers and I love to work with my hands. I have no post secondary education but I have my high school diploma. Thanks for the reponse Wanderer.


----------



## JustPlainJim (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm a code monkey! Well, okay. I'm a programmer for a company that makes big construction equipment. And my boss is bigger than me (and one of the nicest guys I've ever met).


----------



## Tad (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm not big enough that it would interfere with most jobs, but I am big enough that it could be a cause of bias from some people. For what it is worth, I'm an engineer working in quality assurance.

Mind you, if you are in Alberta these days I'm thinking it could not be too long of a move to find work. All the reports talk about how they can't find people at all for a lot of jobs at all up near the Oil Sands (which is a long ways off), but that even in Calgary the job market is getting kind of stupid. Which should make it a perfect time to get hired, since maybe people will take a chance on you when they wouldn't normally. Once you have experience it makes so much difference!

Best of luck, and let us know how it goes.

-Ed


----------



## baron20 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 4, 2006)

baron20 said:


> Well I have had training in level 2 mag particle testing, I can weld though I have had no offical training. I am great with customers and I love to work with my hands. I have no post secondary education but I have my high school diploma. Thanks for the reponse Wanderer.



Glad to help, Baron. Let me see...

First place that comes up is N-Tech. They're based out of Alberta, and supply non-destructive testing equipment. Try contacting them with a resume at [email protected].

Hm, they seem to be the biggest name in the NDT field in your area. If you want to see their website, it's at http://www.n-tech.ab.ca/ntech/.

They rent and supply equipment, and also provide on-site repair. You might see if they have any openings.

Yours truly,

The well-meaning,

Wanderer


----------



## xoxoshelby (Aug 4, 2006)

My best friend...who is a BHM...works in the Human Services field. He was the manager of a group home for people with mental retardation, and now works in a mental health home. He is great in the mental health field because he is able to handle the people in the home when they go off.


----------



## PolarKat (Aug 5, 2006)

baron20 said:



> Well I have had training in level 2 mag particle testing, I can weld though I have had no offical training. I am great with customers and I love to work with my hands. I have no post secondary education but I have my high school diploma. Thanks for the reponse Wanderer.



The lack of education is going against you.. but I suggest you take a look at truck driving, it's something I do whenever I get "sick of life", or when I'm in between jobs. It's like a breath of fresh air. The pay is up there, and you get to travel all over north america, meet alot of intersting folk etc.. and most companies started having in house training to get your CDL..


----------



## baron20 (Aug 9, 2006)

Well thanks guys for all your help! I have to say my ideal job would have to be a pool boy for a rich FFA but I think that would be hard to come by, and I'm not sure were to start to look for a job like that. LOL But anyways I have a few interviews today so wish me luck.


----------



## Zoe (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck with the job hunt! You know you'll get one sooner than later... If they only knew you, they'd hire you in no time!


----------



## baron20 (Aug 11, 2006)

Awww thanks Zoe, always nice to hear from a freindly.....ah friend. LOL


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 11, 2006)

_Please, let us know how things go for you. I understand the depression of being unemployed. And as a BBW I have had my fair share of discrimination when interviewing. It sucks...but it seems to be an unfortunate fact of life in the job market.

But it really does all work out. If you have the skills, you WILL find the job! We are all thinking of you.

MoonGoddess_


----------



## baron20 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ok if anyone cares to know I have finally got myself a job! I'm a load checker for a construction company, so yay! Thanks for all your support


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats! 

I know it's hard finding jobs right now so yay!


----------



## Laina (Aug 16, 2006)

YAY! Way to go, doll!


----------



## missaf (Aug 17, 2006)

baron20 said:


> Ok if anyone cares to know I have finally got myself a job! I'm a load checker for a construction company, so yay! Thanks for all your support


 
Way to go! Keep us posted how things are going for you


----------



## Phalloidium (Aug 17, 2006)

If it doesn't work out, move to Grande Prairie. It's hard to walk down the street without being offered employment. Even fast food is paying $15+/hr. McDonald's has even taken to bussing kids from out of town just to work. It's nuts.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 19, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> If it doesn't work out, move to Grande Prairie. It's hard to walk down the street without being offered employment. Even fast food is paying $15+/hr. McDonald's has even taken to bussing kids from out of town just to work. It's nuts.



<chuckle> I wish I lived in Canada, now. Heck, my entire being feels more at home in Seattle, WA than here in Mesquite, TX. But, <sigh>, my house is here (left to me by Mother), my job is here (out in McKinney), my sister and her family are here (out in Forney) and I can't really afford to move anyway.

It's the annoying thing. On the one hand, if I had more money, I might be able to move someplace I like better... but then I'd be waving goodbye to all the family I have, and praying I could someday afford a place as spacious as the house my mother left me.

So here I am, working part-time, commuting to the other side of Dallas, and praying I can someday have a paycheck that actually pays for everything I use.

<depressedly bemused stare> Sometimes I get the feeling I should move.

Sorry; nobody but me lives in the house anymore (unless you count the dog Mother left me, who's only inside because of the heat), so I can't ramble on at anyone else.

It tends to build up, yes.

Yours truly,

The long-winded,

Wanderer


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

I am a Senior Technical Analyst for a software firm here. There are lots of big guyus walking around. Good money too. Not bad for an associates from a business college


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Aug 25, 2006)

I teach high school, and I absolutely love it. I sometimes get grief for "professional" appearance (long hair, bearded, and a tendency to wear sandals and printed shirts), and I sometimes get a bit winded during lectures, but it's worth it when my kids "get" the literature I'm trying to perform. I also think that I have a few kids who have sort of given me the "big guy" identification--the one to come to for a sense of security and protection. It's so cool to see these kids go from kids to young adults before your eyes during the course of four years.


----------



## GordoNegro (Sep 19, 2006)

There is a motorman who works the #7 train who is 400lbs who tries out for the Coney Island Nathans hot dog contest every year.
Though some jobs it is easier to be bhm/ssbhm or gaining bhm than others.
Law enforcement, fire department, EMS though you see many bhm/bbw due to starving themselves during the academy and probation as their bodies gain more than what they were before there is always that threat of being unfit/incapable of doing your duties.


----------



## Edward (Sep 20, 2006)

I was an ascendant morbidly obsessive computer geek for slightly over 25 years. My highest "official" (paid) rank ever was "senior systems/database programmer/analyst". I considered myself an archmage, just below wizard status. Wizards being able to write device drivers, archmages just being able to debug them once or twice. Now I'm disabled ex-archmage in recovery.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 23, 2007)

baron20 said:


> Well thanks guys for all your help! I have to say my ideal job would have to be a pool boy for a rich FFA but I think that would be hard to come by, and I'm not sure were to start to look for a job like that. LOL But anyways I have a few interviews today so wish me luck.



Hmm does Steph know about that ideal job  I'd keep quiet about it if I were you man!


----------



## baron20 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think... Richie... if anyone should keep quite around here, its you. Now shush, you'll wake up your mother.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 23, 2007)

Chill... just a joke!

And boy is your intel out of date!


----------



## kitty_cat_fa (May 9, 2007)

Aww Babe if I had the money you could be my pool boy


----------



## BHM_Toronto (May 9, 2007)

I'm the guy you call when your PC at work (or home) stops working. It's sometimes not very challenging at all, but it's different everyday, and i get to interact with different people all the time. the only issue with my size comes from the intolerant set who assume that because i am not skinny like they are, that i am a lazy idiot who obviously can't fix their systems, because I can't even "fix" my appearance. fortunately, i am good at my job.

oh, and i have broken at least 2 chairs.


----------



## Zandoz (May 10, 2007)

I was the tech equivalent of a dinosaur shoer...a mainframe systems analyst and programmer. Nowdays I'm an unemployed eccentric...great work when you can get it.


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (May 11, 2007)

I've got a flunky Civil Service gig working for the NYS Court system.


----------



## fat hiker (May 11, 2007)

GordoNegro said:


> There is a motorman who works the #7 train who is 400lbs who tries out for the Coney Island Nathans hot dog contest every year.
> Though some jobs it is easier to be bhm/ssbhm or gaining bhm than others.
> Law enforcement, fire department, EMS though you see many bhm/bbw due to starving themselves during the academy and probation as their bodies gain more than what they were before there is always that threat of being unfit/incapable of doing your duties.



And his official website is here: http://hometown.aol.com/badlandsbooker/myhomepage/index.html


----------



## tonynyc (May 11, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> I was the tech equivalent of a dinosaur shoer...a mainframe systems analyst and programmer. Nowdays I'm an unemployed eccentric...great work when you can get it.



Mainframe Systems - hmm just hearing that phrase conjurs up memories of

PL/1
COBOL
PASCAL
ASSEMBLER
CICS
VM/CMS
MVS/TSO 

There are firms that you may still be able to sell your skills to - just finding that right 'mix'....


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm a DJ.

It's not regular work as I don't have a residency at a club, I rely on people to book me for parties, weddings and so on. I play mostly 60s to 80s soul music, reggae, old disco stuff. It keeps me ticking over and pays the bills. I've never been driven by money and don't have much time for people who are. As long as I can pay the bills and have enough for a good holiday and plenty of food that'll do me.

Gordy


----------



## gwydion (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm a Network Admin to a small group of developers. Most of the folks I work with don't have a single bad word to say about the weight I carry, and being fat doesn't get in the way of tweaking firewall configs and such. 

Actually, the only person I work with who gives me any shit about my weight is my officemate, who is 60 and larger than I am. He seems to think that it is his duty in life to interject his opinion or about, for instance, what I bring back from the sandwich place or whatever. He's basically convinced that he and I have a `problem' which greater self control would invariably fix, as if being fat were a character flaw. I seriously consider rate limiting his bandwidth sometimes.

Back when I did the endless startup company dance in Boston I did get some fairly significant (read: actionable) flak from a couple of bosses about my weight. But the worst of the two was a real jerk to everyone really, and I'm pretty sure he ended up having a nervous breakdown one day, given the way he left the company. So, yeah - tech seems safe, by and large (pun not intended - bonus!)


----------



## swedishiron (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm database administrator for a global website - keeps me very busy at times - I do SQL Server but the demand for MySQL dbas is growing and I have done some MySQL. I definitely recommend teaching yourself how to program if you dont know how. You can always learn HTML, CSS and do websites for small businesses and make some money but i highly recommend pursuing certification - you can buy the books and study on your own and pay to take Microsoft, Sun, CompTIA,Redhat etc certification exams.

Diesel mechanics can make good money too  and that job isn't as easy to outsource.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 5, 2007)

*/ start comment/*

Right now I'm a Jr. Systems Admin for the largest collections law firm in MA. Before this I was the marketing and IT Chief for a large lawn care co.

before that I was a door to door salesman, yes I know the scum of the earth, mmm verizon home phone service and FiOS....mmmMMMMM FiOS.

 - heh, moving on

then it was car sales, that sucked the massive one, I hated that. ruthless backstabing and scamming, the stigma is well earned with that.


I also take a stab at stand up comedy, sometimes. I always thought I'd make a great personality for radio, everone always told me I have a face for it.

*/end comment/*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I never let it be an excuse or limit me from doing my job.


----------



## jdprovorse (Aug 8, 2007)

I work in broadcasting, and have for several years now. I was a DJ for three years, and before that I was a television studio production assistant for a couple of years. I recently started a new job as a master control operator for another television station. I've found all of these jobs to be particularly compatible with my being a large fellow. you don't really need a lot of specialized schooling, either. just be prepared to start working part-time and work your way up to full-time work.


----------



## DionysusVoice (Aug 8, 2007)

I've worked in group homes (pay not great, but work not too difficult either), convenience stores (EW all around), and call centers.

Now, call centers are special. For one, they're an employer (usually) that doesn't care if your hair is purple, so long as you can remain professional on the phone. After doing it for six years, however, I don't think I can actually recommend it -- people can be exceptionally difficult sometimes. But if you genuinely like people, then it's a great job. Plus they'll often let you take your 64oz Mountain Dew to the job with you -- that's always a plus! 

As for right now, however, I'm going back to school -- after being out for nearly 10 years -- and I'm training to be a veterinary assistant, with a leg up to challenge the vet tech certification in a couple years or so. I like animals much more than people. BUT since I have never actually worked in veterinary medicine yet, I can't tell you anything about working in an office. I can, however, guarantee you it's a great way to meet women -- I'm the only male in a classroom with 15 ladies.  And I hear veterinary medicine has a very high female -> male ratio in general.


----------



## baron20 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have found myself at a new job that I feel made for me. My official tittle is Gas Detection Technician. I repair calibrate and sell gas detection equipment for the oilfield and mining industries. Most of the day I sit at a work bench and work on the instruments, but I'm always having to walk around and get paper work or go to the shipping department. You have to be smart and very orgainized but I still get to work with my hands and get a lil dirty from time to time. I dont think I could have made a better job for myself, I'm very happy so far with everything (especially the pay) and cant wait to learn more and gain more responsibilities.

I was very glad to see how my thread is still around and getting post, I'm also happy to see that many BHM's are able to find there place in life. I wish you all the best of luck and happiness.

Jason Potter


----------



## Wantabelly (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats Jason xx


----------



## hot'n fluffy (Oct 2, 2007)

I work for the BSA, as a sales person, an my size is not an issue at all.


----------



## escapist (Oct 3, 2007)

Web Development Project manager. Nothing like and Ode to Code, is it any surprise many of us are IT guys? However I am thinking of changing job and going into VIP/Executive Bodyguard work after I get my CCW permit. I'll need to drop 60 lbs or so for that though.


----------



## StarScream! (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had a bunch of weird jobs, and some really good jobs. I always feel really weird going in for the interviews, of course it doesn't help that I'm tattooed, have hair down past my ass, and usually a big beard..lol..But I'm comfortable in my abilities and know as long as they give me chance they can't deny the results I produce.

I worked construction, mason, body guard, security, bouncer, (not your normal job, but I was a boxer) Managed at Burger King, and Arby's....then after I broke my back, I was forced into a desk job.

I was just laid off after 4 years at my job, My title there was Supervisor of Business Analyst, Quality Control, and Funding Assurance for External Partner Relations, which I think is the longest title ever.

Anyways, I got all super worried about being fat, and having to find another job, but I got hired at my first interview. They even kind of promoted me, and gave me a raise already and I haven't even started yet. Hopefully everything works out.

The way I see it is don't let them think for a second that you have a problem with your weight. Walk into your interviews dressed nice, present yourself well, keep your head up, look people in the eye, be firm, and confident. If you do that, and of course are truly qualified for the position, then you can do anything. Confidence is the key to success.


----------



## 1010wins (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello Baron,

I'm 6'1 285 pound BHM...i'm a customer service rep and believe it or not before that...i was on the radio for 15yrs...i left the business back in 1992...but i've been a customer service rep since 1986...i also have business at home that is customer service related...Baron...there alot of jobs out there that is telecommuting...go to Craig's List and they should list jobs in your area...sharpen your typing skills and 10 key skills....maybe try data entry...take the post office test if that is for you...there's alot out there for the BHM...or even take some acting lessons...ya never know...if you need more suggestions let me buddy and take care!!!!


----------



## Canonista (Mar 17, 2008)

I drive a taxi. There's lots of room in those retired Crown Vic police cars!

Cash money every day, and you get out and among people every day. You have to really hustle to make a living. Long hours of constant movement are the norm, but it's not bad once you do it for a while.


----------

